# what you love about living in USA!



## spalding (Mar 31, 2008)

We're hoping to move to California in the next year or two and just thought I would really enjoy hearing what you guys all like about life in the USA and where you are living. Dislikes are acceptable too but to be honest I hear enough of them from people here!! Why would you want to move there? etc etc. And also what were the things you found hardest to adjust too.

Thanks
J


----------



## ChungyUK (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm hoping to move to the US sometime in the future as I just feel the UK is starting to rip people off and the government isn't doing much about it. Also, the high crime and house prices and the UK being expensive and all that. I'm 24 yrs old and feel its time to move and basically start and new life away from the UK. I have a degree in Business and Computing so this will make life easier in getting a job in the US...i hope!!

The thing that annoys me about most people in the UK that majority of them tend to slag off the americans and Bush, OK fair enough George Bush is an idiot and all that but most americans are really friendly. I went there last summer to spend 3 months there working and had amazing time. Most americans are really interested in people's backgrounds and where you're from etc. I think the US is a wonderful country and what you see on TV that doesn't put off with all the gun shooting etc. The UK will start to feel like that in yrs to come i guarantee, in fact its already happening with so many knife attacks and killings. The whole UK society needs to be looked at and teenagers/Chavs need to start showing respect to adults.


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

Let me try and give you some info. As a native of Los Angeles, California and having lived there many years off and on, as well as other countries and currently in Dubai, I think I can give a decent perspective.

My thoughts are that if you aren't living on the coast or within 10 miles in California it just isn't worth living there. Traffic will be a nightmare as everyone wants to get to the beach. The weather can be fantastic. Nightlife is always happening. You'll meet nice people, but also meet others who are the cesspool of humanity too. It's got it all BABY!!! The air inland can be treacherous to the point where if you don't smoke it will feel like do. Even as a kid in the 1970s the air was bad where after a day of swimming I can recall having to rest in the afternoon because I could feel my lungs struggling to take in oxygen and didn't have any energy, and this isn't an exaggeration at all. There are so many things to see and do in California and this is what also makes it a wonderful place because so many things are in your backyard. The beaches are nice, but they'll also close the beach because the sewage has made it a health hazard to go in the water. The mountains are nearby with snow skiing that is so-so, but a change from the city.

But don't leave one place because you think the crime is bad, when in fact it will be the same in California. I've had bicycles stolen as a kid, car stereo as an adult, and you'll find pick pockets at the amusement parks. So take the wallet that contains a note telling them to suck on it when they pick you...too much fun. Housing prices aren't going to be cheap in Southern California either, especially the closer you get to the coast.

What part of California are looking at moving to?


----------



## spalding (Mar 31, 2008)

*areas*

We're thinking of areas in and around Irvine like Corona, Temecula Murritta. What do you think of those areas?


----------



## emohit (Apr 15, 2008)

It is one of the best countries in the world. You will love it or hate it based on where you move from. Where are you coming from?

Cheers,
Me
The Settlers - When You Dream of Settling » Welcome


----------



## spalding (Mar 31, 2008)

We're living just outside Dublin, Ireland at the minute but cost of living here is phenomenal and weather is awful unless you like puddles.


----------



## emohit (Apr 15, 2008)

Well, in terms of cost of living, California is not the best place in the USA. California has one the highest cost of living. However, it is also one of the most beautiful place in the country.

The weather is nice, people are friendly.

Cheers,
Me
The Settlers - When You Dream of Settling » Welcome


----------



## karrots (Mar 28, 2008)

spalding said:


> We're thinking of areas in and around Irvine like Corona, Temecula Murritta. What do you think of those areas?


Hey Spalding, I'm in Temecula/Murrieta all the time. I've been through Corona, but couldn't really tell you about it, so I'll just tell you about what I do know. 

Temecula/Murrieta is in southwest Riverside County, nestled between the rolling hills that seperate it from the coast (its probably only 30 miles by crow from the ocean) and the flatter expanse that continues north up the highways (called 15 & 215). Temecula (to the south) and Murrieta (to the north) have grown in a huge way in the past few years. There are a lot of great community parks, sports, events and resources. There are a lot of good shopping, dining and employment options. The public schools are comparatively excellent. It has good California weather, although it has hotter/cooler "extremes" (we're still talking California here) than on the more temperate coast. The housing prices have really started to come down lately, so there are some beautiful homes available at relatively more affordable prices than could be found even a year ago. (Although I would certainly move here and see everything before you buy anything). Also, because it grew rapidly, there can be major traffic congestion. Typically it takes about 2 minutes per mile to drive to a destination - but in bad traffic (or an accident) there is no limit to how long it can take. In general, I really like the area and think its generally safe.

Wow, I hope that's not too much info. Best of luck to you!


----------



## spalding (Mar 31, 2008)

Karrots that's great thanks alot. iT's really helpful to get information from people who live in the area. Which area do you think is most suitable to a family


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

spalding said:


> We're thinking of areas in and around Irvine like Corona, Temecula Murritta. What do you think of those areas?


Corona, I would stay away from like the plague. The 91 freeway into this area is horrible. The smog is thick, so take a knife if you need to cut through it to breathe. Take this off your list if you want a So Cal "lifestyle".

I used to live in Temecula off of Rancho California. I have always like this area, but the traffic can be troublesome. To the south heading north on the 15 freeway there is a checkpoint so if you are coming back from San Diego in the evening it can be slow to get through as the Immigration and Customs Enforcement people are looking for illegals making their way to Los Angeles and points north, as well as other illegal items. I've never been stopped here, white male blond hair and blue eyes, but have been questioned in New Mexico on interstate 25 freeway heading north out of El Paso, Texas. It's nothing to panic about if you have nothing to hide. As was said there are many activities in the Temecula/Murrieta area. It is also very family oriented. There was a decent design to the community so streets aren't a total mess to navigate. The weather will be at freezing, during the winter nights in the valley here, so keep that in mind. Then in the summer it can be 40 C when it is under 30 C on the coast. However, it will still be cold on the coast too because of the humidity in the winter. Don't take Baywatch as the example to follow when thinking of So Cal. One aspect I didn't like about Temecula was the drive to get to the coast. There are three options. 1. South on I-15 to 76 hwy through San Marcos takes you to Oceanside, a so so place in my opinion, with the better areas being farther to the south on I-5. 2. Go north on I-15 through Corona to the 91 and west to the 55. This can be a battle, especially on the weekends. Take the Ortega Highway 74 across the mountain range, which is less distance, but with some wicked curves and you'll have the bikers and boy racers speeding through this area. It's only one lane in both directions for a bit of the distance too. But this spits you out in San Juan Capistrano and the beaches are nice.

Irvine isn't a bad option either. But this area can be big. The 405 can be packed with traffic in both directions. However, you are closer to the beach as well as other attractions that are "So Cal". This area would be my choice, but then I used to live in Mission Viejo too so I'm a little biased. This would also be a good family area too. This area will give you better options for driving, rather than just the 15 if you're living in the Temecula/Murrieta area. Housing will cost you more here, as it's a more desirable address. Access to the amusement parks is easier here too. Orange County Airport I refuse to call it the other name JW) is closer too, and the San Diego Airport is an hour and a half away down the 405 and 5. This area will be more conservative politically, if this affects your decision. Many more options in Irvine.


----------



## spalding (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks for that. Funny Irvine was our first choice initially and we've been out and looked around that area and even viewed houses for sale but the cost of houses was what was attracting us out towards Temecula and Murrieta areas you get alot more for your buck.


----------



## EnGarde (Apr 18, 2008)

I agree with Karrot, 

"xxx I would certainly move here and see everything before you buy anything".

Also, you can check LATimes newspaper online. 

Also, this one : search online for "Best Places To Live 2007" by Money Magazine. Claremont, California is ranked 5th. (No, I do not live in Claremont.)

Search also online, "Academic Performance Index",
as it shows how good the public school districts in specific areas/counties in California. Higher API, usually means, better neighborhoods. Although, better neighborhoods, may mean, higher real estate prices. (Click on "2007 API Growth" under, "County Reports". Riverside, in the drop down menu is #33. Then choose, "2007 Growth API Report - List of Schools in the county", click SUBMIT. I live in a school district (not Riverside county), with API close to 900, our elementary school has API above 900 (then it goes down from there, middle school in high-800's for API and highschool in mid-800's in API). Somehow, the API index, correlates to the property values. (Lots of people want to get into districts with excellent public schools, not a lot of supply for housing in specific school district, thus, more competition).

For property listings (to have an idea of house prices per neighborhood) search for "Realtor". You can use the API, for specific places. (If you can click the names of the schools, it will give you an address. Choose the zipcode of the school, to look for houses in that neighborhood.)

If I may say, I hope you can get work, within a mile to five miles of where you live. If there is work nearer the beach area, that would be wonderful. If there is a train station, not too far away from where you consider living, to where you can work, that will also be great, just so you do not have to depend on the highways to bring you to work. LA's public transportation system is not the best , even by US standards. 

There is a fun video (outtakes included) in youtube. Search for "Visit California" by user "meringcarson" (no, I am not meringcarson).


----------



## karrots (Mar 28, 2008)

Iron Horse knows his stuff.

Both Temecula & Murrieta are very family friendly. This is a cheaper area (like Iron Horse said) than anything nearer the coast, but still really nice homes and options for activities, schools, etc. Both very family friendly. Don't be lured by the even cheaper prices of Lake Elsinore and Hemet (both nearby, both not nice IMO). Lake Elsinore is not a nice place. Hemet is very very hot and distant (like living in the desert). I prefer driving the 15 rather than taking Hwy 5 anywhere (inland route verses coastal route), but again like Iron Horse said, it can be a pain to get to the beach, and its also a matter of when you need to travel and how often. 

Are you planning on commuting somewhere for a job? Are there certain things you have to live by? 

Tell us a little more about what you're looking for and maybe we can point you better in the right direction.


----------



## vickyblue (Nov 18, 2009)

I don't live in US but im here one time at the year. I just love to shopp, go at the beach and the litle restauranter with the ocean. I love Miami Beach, Im feel like im home there. 

xoxo KimBoo


----------



## NYandParis (Nov 18, 2009)

I have been living in New York for 7 years (coming from Italy) and became a US citizen 6 days ago.
I traveled the whole world but New York is one of the most exciting places you will ever find.
Cost of living is high, but so are salaries (compared to the rest of the country and the rest of the world too).
I travel around the US also for work and I have to say, the US don't get nearly enough reputation. It is a beautiful country! And I'm not talking about the Grand Canyon, or the Niagara Falls (obviously stunning), you just drive one hour out of NYC and you have amazing landscape, especially during the fall.
Colorado has beautiful mountains, Alaska is stunning, and then you have tropical landscape in Florida, unbelievable desert in Arizona and SE California, and of course the always-70 degrees weather in SoCal.
And I'm forgetting many places, I know.
Career-wise, even in the hardest time in decades, I see people getting laid off and finding jobs in matter of weeks (at least in NYC), where for example in Western Europe would be much harder.
Living in a hugely diverse metropolitan area you will not to dramatically change your habits or make you forget your culture, as there's always something for everybody. And the US is by far the most open-minded place when it comes to accepting foreigners (yes, there are racist people of course, but most of the people will be very hospital, helpful and sincerely interested in your background).


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

NYandParis, welcome to the US as a citizen. Glad you are happy to be a citizen.


----------



## Zoom (Jul 7, 2008)

vickyblue said:


> I don't live in US but im here one time at the year. I just love to shopp, go at the beach and the litle restauranter with the ocean. I love Miami Beach, Im feel like im home there.
> 
> xoxo KimBoo


Ya, know what you mean KimBoo, Sweden and Miami are like twins, never know which one I'm at when I'm there, here, whatever (Hint: Sweden has more Volvo's). Zoom - back from the Dentist (The Pain Remains the Same).......


----------



## Jreck_p (Nov 25, 2009)

the freedom of life.. Everyone 'd like it.


----------



## paulhere (Dec 24, 2009)

Actually Arizona is very nice, Phoenix area or Tucson, sedona and, a few other places.


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

I'm Australian but hold a US passport i'm hoping to Move to America soon.

If you earn a half decent wage America is the place to be and the quality of life is high. In Australia i can't even life comfortabley of 100k now (55k sterling) the cost of living is just bull**** and I'm over it along with many other people I know.


----------

